# Dell



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

I've just learned DELL is now using a Recovery Partition instead of shipping a CD with their new computers. How can you reformat??? Is there a good reason for this, or am I missing something? When I checked their site, that Recovery partition option is even _DELL Recommended._

I can only assume it's for more dollars down the road. The CD is an additional option for a paltry $7.00, so why not include it and increase the price of the computer by that amount if money is truly the reason.

Just a lay-man's guess, but I would assume most people would forgo getting the CD as they don't realize the benefits, then be forced to purchase one at a later time at an inflated price, or spend additional dollars using DELL'S paid tech support. I don't know if DELL offers the CD at a later time, for the same price, or not.

These are just guesses, but I truly do not see the reason why DELL could not bury the $7.00 CD within the price of a $599+ system.

Thought I'd vent. 



> Operating System Re-Installation CD
> For no extra charge, PC Restore recovery solution by Symantec® comes pre-installed on your computer's hard drive. PC Restore is a simple and time saving application that will restore your operating system back to the original factory settings. If you require CDs to perform advanced tasks like re-installing the original operating system or specific drivers, select the re-installation CD for the operating system you previously selected.
> 
> PC Restore recovery system by Symantec
> ...


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I bought a dell February 2006 and asked for the OS disk. When my computer came it wasn't there. I emailed and told them I didn't receive it. They apologized and sent three CD's at no cost. The OS, drivers with utilities, and applications. It is the only thing Dell has done for me that I was happy about. I wouldn't buy from Dell again. First, they have outsourced their customer service department to foreign countries and you cannot understand the people you are talking to. Some of them are not polite and leave you hanging. It is frustrating. On my account on their website it showed the price for the CD's at $10.99 but they did not charge me.

Grandma


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

All you have to do is request a CD. It has been like that for quite a few years.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Too bad you have to have to ask. Some <many> might not know that.

I'm not trying to slam DELL, and I realize good companies have to adjust for the times. But, IMHO, forgoing the CD (for $7) is not customer-friendly, nor wise. I'm still shocked on why it's _"DELL RECOMMENDED." _perhaps that bothers me most of all.

I might add I have a DELL and I am not ruling them out for my next box either. I just think it's a little disappointing what companies are experimenting with in order to improve profits. I did not realize they have been doing that for a while, and I realize other companies do it as well.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It does cost them money to manufacture as well as distribute the OS CD's so I wouldn't really blame them for not wanting to send them out if they don't have to. Margins are so small on PC's now days they have to cut where they can. It's up to a buyer to research what they are buying and what is included in the purchase.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Rockin I disagree with you. I have seen too many people having problems requesting the CD's and getting the run around. For a mear $10, include it in the package...It is essential. I did research enough before buying my computer and requested the OS on CD before purchasing and still had to call Dell and ask why it didn't come with my computer. I am just thankful they honored what they said to begin with and sent them.

jnibori,

Dell doesn't seem to be the company they use to be. I was very fortunate in getting my CD's but they have not been so nice in other areas. I think the next time I get a computer I will have a local computer store help me build one. At least I know I will receive all the CD's and everything I need. It absolutely is not right that these computers don't come with the disk. If the harddrive goes they have no computer without purchasing another OS. And for the price of computers these days you might as well get a new computer.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

HP does the same thing. At least that is what I am told. >f


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

your are right about HP...my mother-in-law has one. If her harddrive goes she is stuck. I suggested she buy a CD from them which they said would cost around $30 or buy an external harddrive and copy what she has and she hasn't done either. So she will be stuck if her computer goes down.

It just doesn't make sense that these companies are doing this to people. It is not like harddrives last forever.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

HPs have a place in the program files that allow you to burn a set of disks. I don't know about Dell??

At any rate, I would check and see. CD's are cheap and if you have the option to burn a set I would do it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Grandma, you have to specifically ASK that the operating system be shipped with the computer on CD. I have never had a problem getting the software when I have asked for it (except when I got a French version of XP). 10$ a copy does add up when you are selling thousands of PC's a day.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

I also have a Dell, and it didn't come with an OS disk. How do I go about asking for the discs? My 90 day warranty is up, will that effect anything? Thanks.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Rockn

I specifically asked for the OS at the time of ordering the Dell computer. When I received the computer it was not with it. I had to call them and tell them it was suppose to come with it. I also ordered other software from them at the time of purchasing my computer which I NEVER received. I kept calling and emailing and kept getting the run around until they cancelled my order for no reason....I finally had some people more computer savy than myself tell me they were trying to get software they couldn't get at the ridiculously low price they were trying to get it for, so that is probably why they cancelled the order. But no one at Dell would help me with it and they will not return emails. Bad experience for me. I wouldn't have been happy but I would have felt better if they just said they couldn't get the software for the price they quoted me instead of just cancelling out on me without letting me know. If I hadn't looked on my account on their site I would not have known it had been cancelled. Like I said bad experience for me.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

AhrenBa

You could try calling customer service and asking for the software. It will be harder to get it if you didn't get an extended warranty. But they may tell you they would send it for a price. No harm in trying. Good luck.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

as stated for a few extra bucks you can get the reinstall cd.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> HPs have a place in the program files that allow you to burn a set of disks. I don't know about Dell??


The problem with HP, COMPAQ and eMACHINES is that if you buy or burn the disks when you reformat and reinstall, the reinstallation takes you back to the original configuration.

I just had to wipe a couple of drives on 2 HP machines (vintage 2001/2002) and had to reinstall the old applications such as Money 2001, Adobe 4.0, etc.

DELL previously (I am not sure if they are doing it now) would send their recovery disks all separated such as Operating System, Drivers, Applications, etc. If there was an old application the owner didn't want to reinstall you could skip it.

With HP, COMPAQ and eMACHINES you are *FORCED* to return everything to original configuration. :down:


----------



## MartyMcFly (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the whole way Dell sell products via the web is extremely deceiptfull. I was just looking at the site, and browsed a PC for £350, once you get to "Customise and Buy", the price, is immediately increased to £450. In order to get the PC for £350, you have to expand hidden options, to plump for the poor excuse of a warranty they offer, yet this is advertised on there main pages as the offered price. The CD recovery is also hidden under an expandable menu.

Additionally, they prey on the knowledge that the average consumer doesn't know much about system specifcations, and what performance they would get from their purchase, by using poor quality components, that can't be upgraded other than through Dell. My experience with Dell RAM modules, is that despite it being "256mb" is very slow compared to what you would expect. I also saw a laptop, that had some ??Gb HDD, but only at 5600rpm, the average consumer wouldn't identify that as a major performance factor from the usual 7200rpm.

BTW, the latest stuff we got from Dell does have seperate OS, Drivers, Apps, but they are bought through a reseller.


----------

